# some random shots with my nikon d40



## Lorielle99 (Dec 3, 2007)

hi all! im new here. i just got my nikon d40 and it has been glued to my hands. i really love it and am pleased with the photos it takes. i do photography for fun and as a hobby, but i still want to improve so c&c is appriciated! i mean if anything i want to get better. 

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thats me


2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my cat

3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i got yelled at in wegmens for taking pics =(


10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*21.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*thats me again*

*22.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
something i made in photoshop! tell me what you think!



also i realllllllyyyyy wanna learn how to do infrared in photoshop so if anyone wants to help, thatd be great!


----------



## forceofnature (Dec 3, 2007)

I like 4, 13, 15, and 21 out of these shots.  I am not a good critic so I am sure others with help out in that regard.


----------



## forceofnature (Dec 3, 2007)

I felt like messing with the jackets for some reason. I dont think I did any better with it. O well


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 3, 2007)

no that looks so awesome, thank you


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the dogs pose in #6, I just wish your hands werent in the picture, know what I mean?


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Dec 3, 2007)

# 4 and #22 are my favorites out of this batch. the others i feel could have had something [diffrent] done to them.


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 3, 2007)

21 is just plain distracting I can't judge the others after I've seen that.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 3, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> I like the dogs pose in #6, I just wish your hands werent in the picture, know what I mean?


 
yeah i agree. its actually my sisters hands. he was too antsy to shoot him without an aid haha. thats my chiuaha luigi. =) and thanks everyone, but does anyone have any general tips on how i should improve?


----------



## immski (Dec 3, 2007)

The first day I got my digital rebel I was chased out of the grocery store too. Also, I took a pick very similar to #11. The similarities are ironic.... anyway I like: 1, 4, 8, 13, 18, 21, and 22. I think # 16 would look great in black and white.


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 3, 2007)

#3 and #21 are my favorite!

where you from?


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 4, 2007)

immski said:


> The first day I got my digital rebel I was chased out of the grocery store too. Also, I took a pick very similar to #11. The similarities are ironic.... anyway I like: 1, 4, 8, 13, 18, 21, and 22. I think # 16 would look great in black and white.


 
its ridiculous!!! anyone know the reason? PHOTOGRAPHY IS NOT A CRIME. all the ones you listed as your favs i think our my favs too! although i disagree about the b&w on 16, my fav part of that pic is the colors.


oh and i am from south jersey, us =)


----------



## TCimages (Dec 4, 2007)

I like 1,3, 21 for me. I don't think you'll get very good results converting an image to infrared in PS. Did you mean shooting an infrared image and processing it in PS?


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 4, 2007)

i like num 13


----------



## tekzero (Dec 4, 2007)

just keep shootin, practice makes.. closer to perfect


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice pictures.I like best nr.13


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 4, 2007)

TCimages said:


> I like 1,3, 21 for me. I don't think you'll get very good results converting an image to infrared in PS. Did you mean shooting an infrared image and processing it in PS?


 


thanks. well i tried to look up tutorials on how to do it in PS, and i did any okay job making it only black and white. but i want to learn how to do it in trippy colors. how can i shoot IR other wise?


----------



## TCimages (Dec 4, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> thanks. well i tried to look up tutorials on how to do it in PS, and i did any okay job making it only black and white. but i want to learn how to do it in trippy colors. how can i shoot IR other wise?


 
Hi Lorielle.  I've never had much luck with the conversion in any software.  You can buy or convert your camera to an infrared camera.  This is not practical since it can only be used for IR.  The other and more practical thing to do is buy an infrared filter to add to your lens.   This can be pretty tricky as it causes very slow shutter speeds. You also need to save a custom WB unless you shoot RAW.  I tried it some time ago with an old Rebel XT I had.  I had limited success with the time I spent on it.  For the final image, it needs processed (PSP or PS) by making changes to color, brightness and contrast, Hue and Saturation.  

There are some tuts out there on how to do this.  I have no idea which are the best tho.  

hope that helps ya


----------



## Unmanedpilot (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice photos overall but if you want to get help with your photography don't post 21 shots and expect people to take the time to look through them all and give real criticisms.  Take one or two of you best shots and just post those with either a specific question or asking for general comments.  If you post as many as you did you'll often gain only numbers to the photos people liked without reason.

For me #4 is a favorite except its a bit overexposed. Also perhaps reframeing it to use the rule of thirds would produce a better effect.


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 4, 2007)

I really like 12 and 13! most of them are pretty good.

I tried editing the 12th one quickly


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks!!! thats look soo coool. what did you do to it?


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 4, 2007)

I just played copied the layer and set the new layer to overlay, then fooled with levels and contrast in both levels and then the opacity of the overlay layer.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Dec 4, 2007)

You should work on some self portraits, if that's you in #1.  Although I not particulalrly drawn by the angle of this photo and the on-camera flash was a little harsh which shows and there are a couple of hot spots on the pouting lower lip. You have some wicked shape to your eyes and the color is very intriqueing.   I think red heads rock.

On #2, it would have been great if patience could have prevailed and caught him/her with an eye cocked open.

I'd like to see #8 in portrait with the his nose in view.  DOF is nice.

Some nice shots and some snapshots thru to #21.  Very distracting that one.  In case I forgot to mention it before, you may wish to consider doing self portraits.  Just a thought.....and please post the results.

All seriousness aside, congrats on your new D40.  You have some nice shots in this series  Have fun and take lots of photos.  Just be mindful of your environment.  For instance, the bike in the tree is humorous, but the fence in the bg takes away from it.


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 4, 2007)

Those pictures look like the kind of pictures I took the first day I got my XT, here I am a year later and I've improved SO much over my first shots, it'll happen to you too and you'll look back at these and go "They're good, but what I am shooting now is so much better!" #21 is amazing and #18 is my 2nd favorite because you never know how those blurred shots are going to turn out and the symmetry of that one would be hard to replicate.

here is a demonstration of the difference 1 year makes

Some of my first shots:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71323

and I know you saw the thanksgiving pics also here is another good picture I'm proud of,
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n15/eastermonkey/Automotive Photography/GT.jpg


----------



## stubbsk (Dec 4, 2007)

I really love docu shots.

Great to see the photoshopping, the more you experiment the better you'll become at it, tis how I learnt from when I got my D50.

Infrared. What Photoshop version do you have? It's a piece of p*ss in CS3.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 4, 2007)

some good shots. if you want to get into self portraits you could rework number 21, while its sort a "snapshot" its also got some good tight cropping which is is big plus if you can get tight cropping in the camera and not in your post processing. also i like 14, simple yet elegant


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks colddow, i like the way it turned out. and dslr noob, thanks i really like the mustand picture. like i said u no im just messing around having some fun. but i do want to take some amazing photos in my lifetime. but thanks for the adivce, i know im not great but i think i have potential. and thanks, yes that is my in #1. oh and my cat in #2 was sleeping, and when i try to get snapshots of her eyes, she closes them she hates the flash hahaha. #7 is the closest i got to her eyes being fully open. haha and i like infra cat. also i think #20 would lick wicked with some color infrared, the sky color is beautiful to me. 

heres 3 more i took today - i no my Ps skills are whack but i am learning. oh yeah i have ps2

23.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cherries over a glass table

24.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




25.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think the last is my fav of the three. thanks for everyones input tho! mucho appriciated


----------



## doobs (Dec 4, 2007)

They're all kind of boring and there is no real composition in most. I suggest more interesting subjects, tbh. They all seem rather snapshotty.


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 4, 2007)

ur earing and u are hot.. cool. lol


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 4, 2007)

haha #15 isnt me. thats my best friend haha. but yes, shes hot. im 1, 21, and 22


----------



## Zada (Dec 4, 2007)

Maybe a stupid question, but what does it mean when people say a photo is just a snapshot - aren't all photos snapshots


----------



## Papajon (Dec 4, 2007)

#8...next time shoot verticle.
You are beautiful, just becareful about giving to much info. on the web.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks! i have a full shot of his face on #8, but i really wanted to focus on his eyes


----------



## Jbs (Dec 5, 2007)

i think there is something wrong with the resizing process...

and 21 is my fav


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 5, 2007)

Zada said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but what does it mean when people say a photo is just a snapshot - aren't all photos snapshots



no, a snaphot is just a "hey look at that!"-point-click- "now I have a memory of that thing (often in an auto mode taken for a quick memory, or to show soemone something) a photograph is when you look at the object in the viewfinder, adjust composition, balance, meter for the subject, adjust your settings accordingly, and spend some time on the photos. It's not uncommon for the first few pictues someone takes with their DSLR to look snapshotty.


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree ^^^. But as you learn things will start to come naturally to you, also I think that your pictures might be more interesting if you thought about the composition more and some of the subjects don't appeal to me but that is just my opinion


----------



## cameramike (Dec 5, 2007)

both girls are very good subjects (you and your friend). 

As dslrnoob (man that name just doesn't sound right you know a lot!) a snapshot is different then a "photograph". for a photograph to be good it has to be thought out, now it may be a "i was in the right place at the exact perfect second" but in most cases the photographer looks at the situation and imagines the finished product, then shoots. At least thats how my mind works  but i'm a noob


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks everyone. yes im going to get more serious about self portraits. whats composition? i dont know what that is


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 5, 2007)

cameramike said:


> As dslrnoob (man that name just doesn't sound right you know a lot!)



I appreciate that, but really, I don't know if I've contributed THAT much to this forum. I'm still on my way.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 6, 2007)

composition is the way the photo looks placement wise. where to place the main subject, framing the shot, what elements will be in the photograph, whether or not they will help or hinder the final product. 

a big point for composition is rule of thirds (google it you'll find a lot) its a simple "technique" that really can make the difference between a snapshot and a photograph. here is a link that has basics on composition 
http://asp.photo.free.fr/Composition/photoProgramCompMainClass.shtml


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 6, 2007)

thank you! fellow nj-er. that helped a lot. ive heard of the rule of thirds before and was confused by it, but now i understand it a lot better with examples. at first i thought it was stupid but since i saw before and afters it really does make a difference. of course there is always exceptions for certain scenarios and subjects.  i asked this question in another thread. what foundations do you think are nessecary to make up a good photograph? well after researching ive sort of answered my own question. this is the list i think

1. subject. (most important, imo atleast. if u have a strong enough subject the rest of the prinicples dont really matter, to me)
2. lighting/colors/tonal and general feeling. the like.
3. composition/ focal point etc etc

these are all but my opinion of course

and of course having a good quality camera will make everything look better.

im going to just drive around this weekend looking for interesting subjects to shoot. and im going to really think about the rule of thirds and my composition, framing etc. and really just think about it. and i understand what a majority of u are saying about my photos looking "snapshotty" and ur right because they are. i was geniuly being like "oh okay thats cool *snap*" but thanks for everyones help, i understand a lot more all ready and im looking forward to learning more. like i said its a hobby but thats not reason to be bad at it. :hugs: but thanks for all the kind words and encouragment. i will post some of my better photos at a later point so you can tell me if you think ive improved.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 6, 2007)

glad you are getting encouraged  please please PLEASE keep on posting your shots i look forward (espec if they're self portraits)

NJ is a great place to drive around and look for places to photograph (at least around where i am) don't be afraid to take what may seem like a boring picture, try different angles and stuff like that and chances are you can make it interesting. 

as far as "whats necessary" i think that changes for every person, every photograph, every location. but i could very well be wrong too haha . and remember there are no set rules its an art so its all about how you see it... just don't take it to hard when some one else sees it as something totally different. 

enjoy  fellow nj-er


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah thats why i love it so much. b/c u can never be wrong, what can be complete **** to someone else could be brilliant to another. thats why is it strictly a hobby because in order to make money in the industry u must spend a lot and its hard to please all the people all the time.  and if one day i do evolve and get great and people want me to take pics of them, i wont charge because i enjoy doing it. what part of nj do you live in? i live in south about 5 minutes away from camden. that would be a great place to take pics but im wayyyy to scared hahahaha. maybe one day ill grow the balls. metaphorically speaking. i just want an open field to take pictures of, im big of nature. do you have any recomendations for parks that have good scenery? also im a water person


----------



## cameramike (Dec 6, 2007)

central jersey, the shore. camden would be a great place, the buddy system (ya sounds like your a 5 year old i know) is always a good way to do things especially photography, if your busy looking through the camera you could have NO idea what is going on around you. i was at the beach once in Asbury wasnt paying much attention to what was going on and i almost got ran over by a couple of runners on the boardwalk. 

nature is one of my favorite things to shoot too, you have a lot of options of what to shoot.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah its scarey. my best friend is into phorotgraphy too, so i guess shell be my buddy. im sure shell be up for it. anyway thanks for all your help. and everyone else too.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 6, 2007)

not a problem  cant wait for more pictures keep up the good work.


----------



## TCimages (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm not sure where you guys are at in NJ, but there is a place in MD called Conowingo Dam. It's an awesome place to get pictures of Eagles and other Raptures. If you're on the east side it may be a day long trip. 

I guess it would be an 1 hour 30 minutes from say Trenton? It's really amazing just to see them in the wild.  You need a long lens tho. 

http://www.harfordbirdclub.org/conowingo.html


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 6, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> its ridiculous!!! anyone know the reason? PHOTOGRAPHY IS NOT A CRIME. all the ones you listed as your favs i think our my favs too! although i disagree about the b&w on 16, my fav part of that pic is the colors.
> 
> 
> oh and i am from south jersey, us =)



corporate spies. (or something like that)

people from other supermarkets and stores and things hire photographers or send spies to other stores to see what's up.  This is frowned upon by the stores management...so they probably thought you were them.

If you ask ahead of time though, I'm sure they'd be fine with it.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 6, 2007)

oh okay, i was just confused. their oranges must have been a huge secret then.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 9, 2007)

here is a pic i ttok of those flowers from earlier when they wilted. i photoshopped it. besides the bottom border merge and me needing to have a more sturdy hand with the brush tool, what do you think?






i like the middle cuz it looks like it goes on forever and the colors are pretty trippy. 

well anyway do you like it?


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

I love the colors! The middle reminds me of that sand monster in star wars, if you fall in, the billions of teeth swallow you in!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 10, 2007)

haha i dont watch star wars but i can imagine! thanks tho!


----------



## cameramike (Dec 10, 2007)

the coloring isnt bad but id be interested to see what the picture was like before you added the color.


----------



## ANDS! (Dec 10, 2007)

> anyone know the reason?



You could be taking pictures for any number of reasons:

Competitor looking for documentation of instore prices, display setups, etc; could be undercover reporter doing an investigative report; pervert; terrorist - etc. etc.  They have no way of knowing your true intentions, no matter how much you protest.  The obvious solution is to Nike it up and just do it - but do it with a bit more subtlety.



> They all seem rather snapshotty.



First dSLR and they are snapshotty?  Why, I've never heard of such a thing!



> for a photograph to be good it has to be thought out



Respectively disagree.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 10, 2007)

well im sure if i was pretty interested in how they arranged their oranges or how they priced them, i could have just wrote it all down.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 11, 2007)

a lil tempted to go into my local wegmas now where half my friends work and start snapping away and see what they say hehe


----------



## Roger (Dec 12, 2007)

wegmas what a strange name for a store.....looking at these you seem to have travelled a bit of distance in the last few months in terms of skills but a few of these have a particular quality and you seem to be building on that with later posts.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 12, 2007)

cameramike said:


> a lil tempted to go into my local wegmas now where half my friends work and start snapping away and see what they say hehe


 
you totally should. its a shame because the grocery store has such beauituful colors. my mom works at acme maybe i should go in one day and ask if i could take pics. 

and thanks roger =)


----------



## cameramike (Dec 13, 2007)

ahh so you are a spy for acme  just kiding.


----------

